# 10 wt AJ's



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Stretched the 10 wt a bit today. Had fun with these shorties


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome fish.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

KOOL:thumbsup: man you have all the fun :yes:!


----------

